# Uk landline phone...Leave or bring to Spain?



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Uk landline phone...Leave in uk home or bring to Spain? Im guessing it ain't gonna plug straight into a Spanish telephone socket?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

andyviola said:


> Uk landline phone...Leave in uk home or bring to Spain? Im guessing it ain't gonna plug straight into a Spanish telephone socket?


I use this company https://soho66.co.uk/ There may be better or cheaper but it's always worked for me.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The plug on a U.K. phone is bigger than a Spanish one, and uses, I think it is three wires, whereas a Spanish phone uses two

When I came thirty years ago, for a few pesetas a shop cut off the U.K. plugs and replaced them with spanish ones on a couple of U.K. phones. 

With a U.K. answerphone I installed a U.K. socket so I could plug that in, hence I know about the two wires.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

andyviola said:


> Uk landline phone...Leave in uk home or bring to Spain? Im guessing it ain't gonna plug straight into a Spanish telephone socket?


Nope, it won't. Much will depend on what service provider options you have and whether it is Wimax/Fibre optic or just plain old bog standard wire.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

If the cable unplugs then you can buy a compatible cable here, if it's hard wired then probably more bother than it's worth with new cordless phones under 20 Euros


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks all. Decision made. It's gonna stay in .UK. if i tell you it 2 me 2 hours and much YouTube ing to fit a living room ceiling room light you will get an idea of my electrical skills...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you get a landline contract with Movistar they will give you a handset anyway.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Does movistar do internet too? Gonna need broadband as will be working from Spanish home....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

andyviola said:


> Does movistar do internet too? Gonna need broadband as will be working from Spanish home....


They do. We don't have it ourselves but those who do speak highly of it. Availability will depend on their coverage in your area, of course.

Fibra 600Mb Â¡La mejor OFERTA FIBRA por solo 26.90â‚¬! - Movistar


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Andy. Shop around and whatever the offer try for a better deal. The prices can vary considerably


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Juan C said:


> Andy. Shop around and whatever the offer try for a better deal. The prices can vary considerably


Yes, Movistar is the priciest.......and it is devilishly difficult to leave them !!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Juan C said:


> Andy. Shop around and whatever the offer try for a better deal. The prices can vary considerably


Thanks John i need to find one fast or employer will kick my ass so hard i will end up back in UK...

Any tips? I really don't need super high speed...my days of downloading huge mpg files are done 🙂


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> If you get a landline contract with Movistar they will give you a handset anyway.


Yes but they do not "give" but rent you that phone (well they used to) as it is included in the bill each month. That still being the case do not accept it and buy your own.

Do not know if this is still the case but you can also opt to recive a bill & do not have to go via DD. 
As most know once a DD has been set up Spanish company's have a habit of helping themselves and getting overpayments back is not easy.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

andyviola said:


> Thanks John i need to find one fast or employer will kick my ass so hard i will end up back in UK...
> 
> Any tips? I really don't need super high speed...my days of downloading huge mpg files are done 🙂


Where are you planning to be in Spain ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

VFR said:


> Yes but they do not "give" but rent you that phone (well they used to) as it is included in the bill each month. That still being the case do not accept it and buy your own.
> 
> Do not know if this is still the case but you can also opt to recive a bill & do not have to go via DD.
> As most know once a DD has been set up Spanish company's have a habit of helping themselves and getting overpayments back is not easy.


Yes I think it was €1 a month or thereabouts, but it didn't need a power supply so we could use it during power cuts (of which we used to have quite a few...)

We terminated our Movistar landline contract at the beginning of the year, and it wasn't a problem. They refunded the portion of the month's charge dating from the termination, and we just had to drop off the handset at a nearby store. 

Not having a DD means you've got to pay a bill physically every month? Hardly worth the hassle!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> Thanks John i need to find one fast or employer will kick my ass so hard i will end up back in UK...
> 
> Any tips? I really don't need super high speed...my days of downloading huge mpg files are done 🙂


If your house is in an area with fibre optic cable I would go for that. Then you won't need to pay €20 a month for a land line just to get ADSL. 

You might not be downloading big files but I bet you will want to watch British TV - and the best way of doing that is to stream it over the internet. With a decent speed, Andy and Viola will be able to watch their own programmes separately!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Not having a DD means you've got to pay a bill physically every month? Hardly worth the hassle!


Lets hope that you never get overcharged then & you will find out how hard it is to get that back, still it may not be worth the hassle as you say.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

John any way i can check via web whats available in my area fibre optic wise or otherwise?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> John any way i can check via web whats available in my area fibre optic wise or otherwise?


Just google fibra optica plus the name of the town.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

thanks but so annoying, got to correct page to check fibre optic for my new address for movistar and I dont know what phone num to enter as my uk mobile is 11 digits and spanish are 9

it just says: El número de contacto es incorrecto.

aka "computer says no" 

heres page if anyone can assist or suggest fake tel num that will work?

https://www.movistar.es/coberturas/?_ga=2.177686310.2808314.1557933808-1230368246.1557933808&canalOrigen=3bf15c2c62270410VgnVCM1000003028240aRCRD


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Boo hoo

According to the rules of our Community, we only give support in Spanish. Anyway, we are glad to help you with your query.

We checked the coverage of our optical fiber and we are sorry to inform you that it is not available for the address you gave us.



Let us know if you need some other help.

Regards.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We have Movistar and live in the campo they provide

TV more channels than we need 
internet unlimited reasonable speeds 
Landline including phone 
Two mobile phones unlimited calls and textIng 8GB data 

€70 per month. Compared to the only alternative quantis €90 per month internet only no brained. 

Have had no issues with Movistar any problems we have had have been dealt with swiftly


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VFR said:


> Lets hope that you never get overcharged then & you will find out how hard it is to get that back, still it may not be worth the hassle as you say.


Bills should be checked every month or whenever they are due. We have had the occasional problem, not with phone companies and our bank allows us to reject the DD for some time after it has been paid, so if it's wrong we get the money back. Not sure if that is a service provided by all banks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Bills should be checked every month or whenever they are due. We have had the occasional problem, not with phone companies and our bank allows us to reject the DD for some time after it has been paid, so if it's wrong we get the money back. Not sure if that is a service provided by all banks


I think all banks do this. I once had a renewal premium for home insurance taken after I'd cancelled the policy (giving the required notice period in writing) and as I informed the bank within a certain period of time (10 working days, I seem to remember) they could recover the money. I also had a sizeable mistake on my electricity bill last year, and got it refunded by the energy company after taking it up with them via their complaints procedure. It took one month.


----------

